# Looking for VAs for animation series (CLOSED AS OF NOW)



## Astrionix (Jul 6, 2022)

Hello! I'm looking for any voice actors out there willing to voice major or minor/background characters in an animation series I plan on doing. Info is below. Just so that you are aware, I won't be able to give any payment for the next few months, so if you want to do it for free that'll be OK (art request are the best I can do for now).

Short summary:
Set in the 1980s, our main character's family has moved to Miami from Massachusetts due to unknown reasons to him. The difference in culture and people has led to an isolated and sheltered life for the main character, besides being with a new friend of similar characteristics. He eventually meets another kid not too much older than he who turns out to have a lot of history with a gang. Problems arise and our main character must learn how to physically and mentally adapt to this new environment.

Major character options:
Jason Landis (main character): www.furaffinity.net/view/47964876/
Allen/Mary Landis (main character's parents): www.furaffinity.net/view/47964945/
Ceres Reynolds (main character's friend): www.furaffinity.net/view/47964922/
Joey Aiello (restaurant manager whom Jason works for): www.furaffinity.net/view/47964959/

It would be preferred if voice actors for adult/teenage characters would be around that age, but I'll accept anyone. I've made a server for easy communication, so DM me if you're interested!


----------



## JollyCooperation (Jul 7, 2022)

Very intriguing. Probably not well suited to voice Joey or Mary, but I'd be willing to give the other 3 a shot. Feel free to give me some lines to read for each, so you can evaluate if I fit any of them. If you wanna broaden your search, I can also recommend you a website for these kind of casting calls that is free to register for :3


----------



## Astrionix (Jul 7, 2022)

JollyCooperation said:


> Very intriguing. Probably not well suited to voice Joey or Mary, but I'd be willing to give the other 3 a shot. Feel free to give me some lines to read for each, so you can evaluate if I fit any of them. If you wanna broaden your search, I can also recommend you a website for these kind of casting calls that is free to register for :3


Awesome! Do you have a Discord?


----------



## Jenny Kasilla (Jul 8, 2022)

Something you might want to consider to broaden your search is sometimes the big Companies will use Female VA's for the kids, even the boys, in their productions.
Try to keep an open mind.
I have never done any Voice Acting, but I am interested in the experience. I would be interested in possibly Mary. Since I don't really have much control over my mixed accent I think there would have to be some lea way for artistic license.
Let me know if you want me to PM you with further details so we can maybe work something out.


----------



## Astrionix (Jul 11, 2022)

UPDATE FOR PEOPLE LOOKING FOR ROLES
Roles have been chosen for Jason, Mary, Ceres, and Joey


----------



## Astrionix (Jul 11, 2022)

UPDATE 2
All major roles have been chosen so the only option are bg/minor until later development


----------

